# feeding a 7 month old marshmallow, REALLY!?



## Kaila

OMGG really?!

some girl on my facebook friends has posted a pic of her 7 month old son with a WHOLE marshmallow in his mouth, i mean, ARE YOU SERIOUS?!
Choking not to mention the high sugar content, then went on to say he loves burger king and mcdonalds, my daze! 

this frustrated me. 

:growlmad:


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

That's so dangerous. It wasn't long ago I read about a baby who died in a restaurant after chocking on a marshmallow. The baby was around the same age, as the parents had not long started weaning. So sad.


----------



## Kaila

yehh i read that too =[ such a sad story. 

my daughters 17 months and still wouldn't give her marshmallow =/


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's so wrong! I read that same article and when hte MIL gave Stephen one on his first birthday I had to snatch it off hima nd explain why NO marshmellows. She just thought I was being stupid


----------



## hopeandpray

I had no idea that marshmallows were especially dangerous.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Nolan loves marshmallows but only the small ones and only to bribe him when I'm desperate! :haha:


----------



## RachA

I've never considered marshmallows to be dangerous. Wouldn't give one to a 7month old anyway regardless of danger-way too much sugar.


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan eats marshmallows :shrug: 

But she didn't at 7 months.


----------



## 17thy

Psh a marshmallow? My cousin in law had to take her child to the doctor for malnutrition (not too skinny but because she was so sick from eating improperly) before a year old. She would be fed cookies literally every day for breakfast and lunch, deep fried food, and was given diet mountain dew and frappachino to drink on more than at least 10 occasions (that I saw, I only saw them once a week)

Before I even gave birth to my daughter when my cousin in laws baby was 4 months old she fed her an entire chocolate cupcake, just smushed pieces and fed it to her until it was all gone. And THAT is why I punched that baby's grandmother RIGHT dead in the face.

Some people are just shit. Although there is no way in hell I'd give my daughter a marshmallow at 7 months (or even 13 months now), it could be way way worse.


----------



## Jem88

My LO has had a marshmellow once at my dads house, a few weeks ago - I didn't see it as a problem (just a little treat). We don't give them at home (we never buy them).. She does have some chocolate or a biscuit as a treat but mostly it's fruit. x


----------



## WW1

It's not something I'd choose to do with a 7 month old (more due to the sugar content than the choking risk as if it were down to choking I'd never give her lots of food types!)

However, without knowing if it's a 1 off or the only "nutrition" baby gets I'm not going to judge. If it was a one off (a photo on Facebook suggests to me it wasn't the norm) then it's not the end of the world IMO. However if it's indicative of the baby's food intake in general I would be concerned.


----------



## Windmills

Did I get lost and end up in baby club?


----------



## Avalanche

Windmills said:


> Did I get lost and end up in baby club?

I thought the same :haha:

and to the OP this is the news article https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...owing-marshmallow-took-cup-hot-chocolate.html


----------



## Miss_Bump

Windmills said:


> Did I get lost and end up in baby club?

:xmas13:

Windmills you have been very quick this week :thumbup: lol


----------



## ellismum

Windmills said:


> Did I get lost and end up in baby club?

Lol! I hate these threads, prob as much the OP (not just this but all the others) hates seeing these things. Being a parent and making choices is hard enough without "supermummies" judging. And it is judging.


----------



## cherryglitter

Windmills said:


> Did I get lost and end up in baby club?

LOL :rofl:


----------



## taylor197878

i have given brooke a few but never at 7 months brooke doesnt get many sweets she does get the odd biscuit but thats about it if she has a snack its a banana or apple.


----------



## Natsku

Windmills said:


> Did I get lost and end up in baby club?

:rofl:


I never knew marshmallows were dangerous though, I really ought to be more aware.


----------



## HellBunny

Rather a marsh mallow than a rock hard sweet to be honest.


----------



## freckleonear

I'm fairly relaxed about having some foods as occasional treats, but I'm a bit paranoid about marshmallows. There were several stories about children choking to death on them when I was a child, my mother kept warning me to be careful and never eat more than one at once. My toddler has had them, but not at 7 months. :)


----------



## polaris

Windmills said:


> Did I get lost and end up in baby club?

:rofl: Excellent observation!


----------



## pinktaffy

i seen someone feeding a 4 month old mcdonalds once in macdonalds its shocking what people give there babys.

i dont like marshmellows so my lo hasnt had any they r just made of pure sugger and aload of E numbers. and at 7 months that is a choking hazzerd.

i didnt let my lo have jelly till she was 14 months old cos i read it was a choking hazzered and even then i made my own so i new what was init.

but i was far to fussy im relaxing more now shes getting older lol.


----------



## Betheney

Windmills said:


> Did I get lost and end up in baby club?

:haha: was thinking the same thing


----------



## JASMAK

I personally try not to give my babies sweets before two years old. Two reasons...1...they don't know they exist until you introduce them, so why not try to get away with it as long as you can. My baby thinks yogurt is a dessert. lol The other reason, is because I worry if I gave a sweet, then she might want that instead of the good food. I don't really care how other's feed their kids...although I once saw a woman feeding her baby...and by baby I mean INFANT coffee in a bottle. That baby was probably 3mths old or less. That is pretty stupid.


----------



## Betheney

JASMAK said:


> I personally try not to give my babies sweets before two years old. Two reasons...1...they don't know they exist until you introduce them, so why not try to get away with it as long as you can. My baby thinks yogurt is a dessert. lol The other reason, is because I worry if I gave a sweet, then she might want that instead of the good food. I don't really care how other's feed their kids...although I once saw a woman feeding her baby...and by baby I mean INFANT coffee in a bottle. That baby was probably 3mths old or less. That is pretty stupid.

This really baffles me..... coffee..... in a bottle..... seriously?!?!?!

I try not to judge others either with what they feed their kid, i usually shrug when i see mothers feeding their kids junk food... but coffee :-/ Eva has been so small and tiny and her weight was a huge struggle for me for a long time and i found it was really hard getting her to gain weight off healthy food. I started giving her more fattening foods and they did help her gain a little more for one weigh in that i had a lot riding on. Now we're back to healthy foods. But everytime i think about other mums feeding their kids crap i think that just like a fed my daughter fatty foods and it was no ones business, it's none of my business if anyone else decides to feed their kid lollies.

<3


----------



## Natsku

OH gives Maria tastes of coffee from his finger :blush: I tell him off but he never listens


----------



## Betheney

Natsku said:


> OH gives Maria tastes of coffee from his finger :blush: I tell him off but he never listens

i've let Eva taste it because i thought if she did she would stop trying to pull the mug from my hands. Different to filling a bottle with it tho.


----------



## Natsku

Betheney said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> OH gives Maria tastes of coffee from his finger :blush: I tell him off but he never listens
> 
> i've let Eva taste it because i thought if she did she would stop trying to pull the mug from my hands. Different to filling a bottle with it tho.Click to expand...

Did it stop her? Made it worse with Maria, she begs for it now every time he drinks it :dohh: 
But yeah, putting it in a bottle is not the same!


----------



## Betheney

Natsku said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> OH gives Maria tastes of coffee from his finger :blush: I tell him off but he never listens
> 
> i've let Eva taste it because i thought if she did she would stop trying to pull the mug from my hands. Different to filling a bottle with it tho.Click to expand...
> 
> Did it stop her? Made it worse with Maria, she begs for it now every time he drinks it :dohh:
> But yeah, putting it in a bottle is not the same!Click to expand...

No it didn't stop her. lol. But after trying for weeks to try and eat the soap bar in the bathroom and always grabbing it off her i let her have a good bite of it and she pulled the most repulsed face so i thought finally she'll stop but no she went in for another bite.

I hate comparing my dog to my baby but they're pretty similar, my dog NEVER begs me for food because i refuse to give it to her, my husband on the other hand give's in and let's her have it. So every night at dinner my dog sits at my husbands feet. 

Now my daughter has dinner first while we're cooking and then when we sit down to dinner my husband refuses to give her bits of his dinner when she annoys him for it, i on the other hand have no problem giving Eva finger food off my plate. But what has this resulted in? a baby who CONSTANTLY is annoying me every single time i try and eat, regardless of whether she's had a feed and is full. But she never annoys her father. *sigh* i created a bad habit. I have discovered don't give them what you have that they want just to shut them up. lol.


----------



## Natsku

Betheney said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> OH gives Maria tastes of coffee from his finger :blush: I tell him off but he never listens
> 
> i've let Eva taste it because i thought if she did she would stop trying to pull the mug from my hands. Different to filling a bottle with it tho.Click to expand...
> 
> Did it stop her? Made it worse with Maria, she begs for it now every time he drinks it :dohh:
> But yeah, putting it in a bottle is not the same!Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn't stop her. lol. But after trying for weeks to try and eat the soap bar in the bathroom and always grabbing it off her i let her have a good bite of it and she pulled the most repulsed face so i thought finally she'll stop but no she went in for another bite.
> 
> I hate comparing my dog to my baby but they're pretty similar, my dog NEVER begs me for food because i refuse to give it to her, my husband on the other hand give's in and let's her have it. So every night at dinner my dog sits at my husbands feet.
> 
> Now my daughter has dinner first while we're cooking and then when we sit down to dinner my husband refuses to give her bits of his dinner when she annoys him for it, i on the other hand have no problem giving Eva finger food off my plate. But what has this resulted in? a baby who CONSTANTLY is annoying me every single time i try and eat, regardless of whether she's had a feed and is full. But she never annoys her father. *sigh* i created a bad habit. I have discovered don't give them what you have that they want just to shut them up. lol.Click to expand...

Its the other way here, OH always gives her food from his plate whereas I'm more stingy, so she always begs from him. I compare her to a dog often :rofl:


----------



## pandacub

Bloody hell, you can tell I'm sleep deprived.. Just read the title and thought it meant trying to feed food to a marshmallow which was 7 months old :s


----------



## Betheney

found this thought it was hilarious

https://themommyproject.typepad.com/.a/6a0133f30ae399970b01539186557d970b-500wi


----------



## Baby France

I work with young people and see what marshmellows do to them. One of them had about three and just went on a mega sugar rush.

I decided there and then that any children I had would never have them. I don't doubt when they get older they will, but never from me.

I don't mind them having chocolates but marshmellows are a no from me.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I can't think of a single reason to give a baby / toddler / young child marshmallows. I mean why.


----------



## Bexivillian

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I can't think of a single reason to give a baby / toddler / young child marshmallows. I mean why.

Why do we give our children lots of things? A rare treat isnt going to do any harm. Although i apply this to a toddler/child not a weaning baby.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Bexivillian said:


> Mum2b_Claire said:
> 
> 
> I can't think of a single reason to give a baby / toddler / young child marshmallows. I mean why.
> 
> Why do we give our children lots of things? A rare treat isnt going to do any harm. Although i apply this to a toddler/child not a weaning baby.Click to expand...

What, like tea :rofl:

Fair enough. I guess I just particularly think sweets are crap, not being a fan of them myself I never have them in the house for Ruby to want...


----------



## dani_tinks

I offered Jacob a marshmellow as he was eyeing up my hot choccie, after examining it he threw it at my head... yup. I won't be offering him again!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

do you know what, Ruby did get offered a marshmallow about a year ago! I remember now. It was on the side of her babycinno in costa. She spat it out.


----------



## xemmax

I just can't help but think of the story in the paper of the baby choking on one. It really stayed with me, they fought so hard to dislodge it but it was set like glue. Terrified me for life! Poor baby :(

Oli is a vegetarian and they have gelatine in, so he's never going to have them any way.


----------



## ellers

I've got to point out that it will have looked like I was feeding LO coffee in a bottle at a very young age, but it was about 0.5oz of prune juice into a full bottle of milk (docs advice!). Either coffee or chocolate milk. I did talk very loud when he was having it, so people wouldn't mistake it though!


----------



## pinktaffy

xemmax said:


> I just can't help but think of the story in the paper of the baby choking on one. It really stayed with me, they fought so hard to dislodge it but it was set like glue. Terrified me for life! Poor baby :(
> 
> Oli is a vegetarian and they have gelatine in, so he's never going to have them any way.

im a vegiterian u can buy vegy ones.

but my little girl wont be having them either they r just full of suger lol shes nuts enough.


----------



## louandivy

17thy said:


> Psh a marshmallow? My cousin in law had to take her child to the doctor for malnutrition (not too skinny but because she was so sick from eating improperly) before a year old. She would be fed cookies literally every day for breakfast and lunch, deep fried food, and was given diet mountain dew and frappachino to drink on more than at least 10 occasions (that I saw, I only saw them once a week)
> 
> Before I even gave birth to my daughter when my cousin in laws baby was 4 months old she fed her an entire chocolate cupcake, just smushed pieces and fed it to her until it was all gone. *And THAT is why I punched that baby's grandmother RIGHT dead in the face.*
> 
> Some people are just shit. Although there is no way in hell I'd give my daughter a marshmallow at 7 months (or even 13 months now), it could be way way worse.

You punched a grandma in the face? :shock:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

That's a bit scary!


----------



## sophxx

xemmax said:


> I just can't help but think of the story in the paper of the baby choking on one. It really stayed with me, they fought so hard to dislodge it but it was set like glue. Terrified me for life! Poor baby :(
> 
> Oli is a vegetarian and they have gelatine in, so he's never going to have them any way.

You can buy hala ones in the supermarket and there vegetarian. X


----------



## xemmax

Ahh cheers girls I didn't realise you could get vege ones! Will pick some up for OH, he used to love them before becoming vege!


----------



## stardust599

ODG RUN, QUICK!! It's a marshmallow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dohh:


----------



## Betheney

xemmax said:


> Ahh cheers girls I didn't realise you could get vege ones! Will pick some up for OH, he used to love them before becoming vege!

I can't explain the happiness i felt when i found out movie cinema popcorn is vegan i just about ran out the door to go buy some. Isn't it great when you find vegetarian/vegan versions of things. I found vegan jelly the other day which means VEGAN JELLY SHOTS!!!


----------



## xemmax

Betheney said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Ahh cheers girls I didn't realise you could get vege ones! Will pick some up for OH, he used to love them before becoming vege!
> 
> I can't explain the happiness i felt when i found out movie cinema popcorn is vegan i just about ran out the door to go buy some. Isn't it great when you find vegetarian/vegan versions of things. I found vegan jelly the other day which means VEGAN JELLY SHOTS!!!Click to expand...

Hahaha amazing! Is your LO vegan too? So much respect for you, I really do need to make the transition to veganism.


----------



## 17thy

louandivy said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> Psh a marshmallow? My cousin in law had to take her child to the doctor for malnutrition (not too skinny but because she was so sick from eating improperly) before a year old. She would be fed cookies literally every day for breakfast and lunch, deep fried food, and was given diet mountain dew and frappachino to drink on more than at least 10 occasions (that I saw, I only saw them once a week)
> 
> Before I even gave birth to my daughter when my cousin in laws baby was 4 months old she fed her an entire chocolate cupcake, just smushed pieces and fed it to her until it was all gone. *And THAT is why I punched that baby's grandmother RIGHT dead in the face.*
> 
> Some people are just shit. Although there is no way in hell I'd give my daughter a marshmallow at 7 months (or even 13 months now), it could be way way worse.
> 
> You punched a grandma in the face? :shock:Click to expand...

Lol before you go thinking I whacked some innocent little gray haired old lady, this lady is 40 years old (and the one who was responsible for hand feeding this child all this horrible stuff) and she has a history of fighting people (including her husband, brother in law, brother in law's ex wife, and several others I've heard from around the family) and trying to get them arrested. Little did she know spitting on my face was an assault in itself let alone scratching my face and making it bleed so I let it fly after that. And then SHE had the audacity to call the police, she said "Take her to jail!" when the cop got there, and he was like  "no one is going to jail" and he didn't even turn the reports in to the states attorney office because he said it was so ridiculous.
THIS is the kind of woman that feeds her 1 year old grandchild nothing but cookies, and fried gizzards (no joke) soda and mcdonalds for EVERY meal.


----------



## Betheney

xemmax said:


> Betheney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Ahh cheers girls I didn't realise you could get vege ones! Will pick some up for OH, he used to love them before becoming vege!
> 
> I can't explain the happiness i felt when i found out movie cinema popcorn is vegan i just about ran out the door to go buy some. Isn't it great when you find vegetarian/vegan versions of things. I found vegan jelly the other day which means VEGAN JELLY SHOTS!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha amazing! Is your LO vegan too? So much respect for you, I really do need to make the transition to veganism.Click to expand...

I only made the transition about 6 weeks ago, i did a vegan challenge the month of November and now i'm not going back. You should buy and read "the kind diet" it's amazing and once you read it you can't not go vegan. Eva isn't vegan nor is she vegetarian, if i could get her the perfect balance of B12, iron, protein and properly make sure she got everything necessary than she would be vegan or vegetarian but it's alot of work and alot of meal planning so no she's an omni. Plus she is a very small weight and has always hovered around the 3rd or 5th percentile sometimes way below both. I know if i changed her to vegan i'd get no end of crap for it about it not helping her gain weight which TBH it wont. I believe Eva will eat meat until she's old enough to make a choice. Her father eats meat so she'll get to choose whether to follow mummy or daddy.

<3


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Ohh myy. Okay I wouldnt give them a full marshmallow but I would give the odd chocolate button at 7months. Yes I am a bad mum, my kids have a mcdonalds when I want one (once a month?) yes they probs eat way to mAny sweets, but there balanced. I hate being given dirty looks because I'm in a fast-food place. My kids are tiny, like nothing like me, and healthy and happy. I probs more strict about what they eat and don't eat then normal as I don't want them fat like I was. But tbh I couldn't care if people thought I was a bad mum, because I know I'm not


----------



## RachA

TaylorsMummyx said:


> Ohh myy. Okay I wouldnt give them a full marshmallow but I would give the odd chocolate button at 7months. Yes I am a bad mum, my kids have a mcdonalds when I want one (once a month?) yes they probs eat way to mAny sweets, but there balanced. I hate being given dirty looks because I'm in a fast-food place. My kids are tiny, like nothing like me, and healthy and happy. I probs more strict about what they eat and don't eat then normal as I don't want them fat like I was. But tbh I couldn't care if people thought I was a bad mum, because I know I'm not

That's the thing. Some people think that if you take them in McDonalds every once in a while then you must be a bad mum. TBH i can think of worse things to feed your child than a couple of fries every now and then. Also the odd sweet doesn't hurt them etc. I wouldn't do either of those pre 12 months but then thats me.


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

I only give one or two chocolate buttons before 1 lol but tbh my kids are fine  there's some kids that are slot bigger ECT that probs eat more healthy


----------



## jane99

Ice Cold Cube said:


> That's so dangerous. It wasn't long ago I read about a baby who died in a restaurant after chocking on a marshmallow. The baby was around the same age, as the parents had not long started weaning. So sad.

I remember this news article too. Agree, so so dangerous, this poor little baby lost his life. Very tragic. My son choked on a piece of cheese when he was about a year old. I yanked him out of his highchair, laid him across my lap & slapped his back, luckily it popped out. I was about to dial 999. I kept having flashbacks for days. Just makes you realise that you need to be nearby when they are eating.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...owing-marshmallow-took-cup-hot-chocolate.html


----------



## JASMAK

seven months old!!! OK...I just realized we are talking about a 7mth old. For some reason I thought we were talking about a toddler! Good grief!!! I am gob-smacked.


----------



## Farie

My LO has the occasional mallow. They confuse her :rofl:


----------



## Maman

i think this depends on the child. my son was fully weaned by 5 months, had most of his teeth at 7, so if fed carefulyl a marshmallow wouldnt have been such an issue for him, and sugar wise, my son was very underweight due to reflux so he needed all the sugars and fats he could get. hes still small now. However i dont think he would ahve eaten a marshmallow. he has fast food nearly once a week, but i dont mind because everythign else he eats is literally 'too healthy' according to my doctor. last nigh for dinner he had a slice of ham, a slice of bread, a tomato and cucumber salad and blueberries. The night before he had salad and pizza, the night before, fish and mash. 

he struggles to get calories in, so i dont mind him having a bad food once a week as i certainly know hes not got any vitamin deficiencies with the food he eats


----------



## Betheney

Maman said:


> i think this depends on the child. my son was fully weaned by 5 months, had most of his teeth at 7, so if fed carefulyl a marshmallow wouldnt have been such an issue for him, and sugar wise, my son was very underweight due to reflux so he needed all the sugars and fats he could get. hes still small now. However i dont think he would ahve eaten a marshmallow. he has fast food nearly once a week, but i dont mind because everythign else he eats is literally 'too healthy' according to my doctor. last nigh for dinner he had a slice of ham, a slice of bread, a tomato and cucumber salad and blueberries. The night before he had salad and pizza, the night before, fish and mash.
> 
> he struggles to get calories in, so i dont mind him having a bad food once a week as i certainly know hes not got any vitamin deficiencies with the food he eats

I'm in the same boat, incredibly small daughter!! i try my best to get her to gain with alot of rice and pasta but the unhealthy stuff is really what does it. But i still don't give it to her often, i wish i could to fatten her up. Why can't things be fattening AND healthy???? lol


----------

